
Show HN: Hipsterfy – see Spotify artists you and your friends both follow - ilikebits
https://hipsterfy.com/
======
ilikebits
Hi HN! I made this as a side project to get better at Haskell and Kubernetes.

This came out of a funny dinner conversation with some friends talking about
discussing favorite musicians. Someone proposed that the musicians most likely
to be spark interesting conversation were those that were unpopular enough to
be "cool", but popular enough that someone else could have feasibly heard
about them, and suggested that musicians with ~1M monthly listener count were
the sweet spot. (Empirically, I think that's about 5-10x too high.)

Anyway, this tool should help you figure out which musicians make for
interesting conversation. If you'd like to compare against me, my friend code
is "uIrtZpcNPUZpikRlAVPg".

------
fedorareis
I like the idea, unfortunately it doesn’t appear to be working. The “Artists
you follow” list never seems to populate even after multiple refreshes.

~~~
ilikebits
Hmm, is this still happening for you? Looking at the database, it looks like
your artists should be populated.

Sometimes it takes a minute or two to load artists - Spotify's API rate-limits
pretty aggressively.

~~~
fedorareis
I totally forgot about this and just checked again today. The list is
populated now, so maybe I just wasn't patient enough when I originally tried.

